# Don't fear my Reaper!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Finished my Moebius Reaper:
The Grim Reaper


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Great work, John. I see you've included the names of beloved dear departed furry family members! Vey nice touch!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done John! I love the added details.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't know if it was intentional, but the tombstone on the left could be interpreted as having a double meaning--"mort" is one of the words in French for "death".

Regardless, flawless work as always John! The subtle highlighting on the cloak looks extremely natural and shows off the contours nicely, and I really like the wood grain effect on the scythe. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> I don't know if it was intentional, but the tombstone on the left could be interpreted as having a double meaning--"mort" is one of the words in French for "death".
> 
> Regardless, flawless work as always John! The subtle highlighting on the cloak looks extremely natural and shows off the contours nicely, and I really like the wood grain effect on the scythe. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Happy coincidence that my dog's name was Mort. 

For the cloak, I did a basecoat of dark gray, then did extensive shading with black chalk pastel on a wide brush.

The scythe handle, on the other hand, was just a basecoat of medium gray with brown acrylic wiped on - I'm not good at wood grain, so I didn't actually try too hard. I'm glad it apparently worked! :lol:


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work! As always, a masterful execution combined with beautiful photography.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Great Job John!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

How did you do the lettering?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tiny Laser-cut wood lettering for model railroad stations:
4.7mm, Numbers | Superior Distinctive Kits and Materials


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Do you have good contact info for Railway Models? They don't seem to have a brick and mortar store, there's no phone number listed and they've not answered emails I've sent through their site.

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Could be a garage business. Owner probably has a day job.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Y3a said:


> Could be a garage business. Owner probably has a day job.


If so, they've lost any possibility of getting my business. Heck of a way to run a railroad (pun intended).

Jeff


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

John P said:


> Tiny Laser-cut wood lettering for model railroad stations:
> 4.7mm, Numbers | Superior Distinctive Kits and Materials


John, have you got any of those letters left over? I'm not able to get hold of this Railway Models, and I'd like to finish up my Reaper.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Really? Heck, all I did was place the order thru the website and it arrived within a week! Try that.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful work as usual John... Love the personalization ...Thanks for the link to those letters also... just ordered some :thumbsup:
Cheers!
Denis


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Your Reaper*

I agree with everybody. NICE JOB!

Phil


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, kidz!


----------

